# How often Do touring bands change strings?



## Evil7 (Mar 6, 2010)

Can anyone tell me basicly on an average...


----------



## sicstynine (Mar 6, 2010)

there is no golden rule - personal preference i would say...
i change mine like, once/twice a month - kinda dislike "fresh strings
i rarely gig more than twice a month though /:


----------



## matttttYCE (Mar 6, 2010)

I've heard of touring bands changing their strings every couple of days and others that change them every couple weeks...some might even go longer. Just depends on how many shows you're playing and how much you like/need new strings, really.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 6, 2010)

Like Ceth said, it's more of a personal preference. I've heard of touring bands changing their strings before every show because they love the attack of a new string. Hell, I've heard of bands buying multiple sets at once so they can chuck another new on one if they break a string!

There are many factors to take into consideration. It also depends on how much use the strings are getting. Are you only playing at the show? Are you practicing before every show? Do you practice on the road? How long is your average show?

If you're only playing during your shows and that's it, you certainly wouldn't be changing them as much as someone who practices for an hour or two before every show and/or on the road in between shows.

p.s. Are you planning on touring soon or is this just a general question? I hope you say you're touring soon.


----------



## groph (Mar 6, 2010)

"Big" bands just have their techs change strings before every show I'm sure.

Just think, if you tour a lot, you're playing your guitar more. The live environment makes you more prone to sweating, which in turn wears your strings down faster, meaning they'll start sounding dead faster.

If you're about to go out on a tour, I guess you should probably get maybe 10 packs or so of your preferred gauge. That way you haven't gotten a massive pack of strings to go through before you change gauges if you so desire to in the future, and you still have enough to last you the tour, assuming it's a relatively small one.

Ultimately it's down to whenever your strings are dead and NEED changing, and the more you play, the more you'll have to change.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 6, 2010)

I think every couple of weeks would be adequate. I probably play guitar as much as the next touring band, and after about a month my strings are still fairly decent (change them anyway). So I would imagine once every two weeks would be good.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 6, 2010)

groph said:


> Just think, if you tour a lot, you're playing your guitar more. The live environment makes you more prone to sweating, which in turn wears your strings down faster, meaning they'll start sounding dead faster.


 
This is very important to keep in mind. I'm silly for not mentioning it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 6, 2010)

Buy 1 pack of strings for every show on your tour. Strings are cheap, and very easy to change. Why risk it?


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Strings are cheap


 
Fucking guitarists.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 6, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Fucking guitarists.



Bass strings typically don't break as often as guitar strings, if they are breaking on you often then you need to de-burr the bridge and tuners. 

In the case of basses, depending on what type of string you use having a spare set for every two or three shows will do. If you use heavy gauge Stainless Steel strings, probably less would be required, as they tend to hold onto their tone better, and don't break nearly at all. The same goes for flats. 

As for price, you'd be surprised how well Just Strings or Web Strings can hook you up.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 6, 2010)

My strings rarely break, but I hate having to replace the strings on my six-string. It's not outrageous, but I was ordering a set from Garry Goodman/Octave 4 Plus for my F#. $65.00 plus tax/shipping (which is roughly what it cost me for a four-string set of LaBella Deep Talkin' Flat Wounds). I've only changed those once because it's not used as much. I might get a new nut and set it back up for BEADGC.

I am thinking I might actually start ordering strings online because most of the stores around here don't carry a big supply of strings and it annoys me. I don't get to change my strings very often because of this. Just Strings has amazing prices for DR strings. $25-$35 a set? Count me in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 6, 2010)

Try out Circle K Strings if you want to get a slightly, and I do mean slightly, cheaper F# string sets.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Try out Circle K Strings if you want to get a slightly, and I do mean slightly, cheaper F# string sets.


 
I've been meaning to place an order with them. When I ordered my set from Garry, Circle K didn't have the F# in or something like that.

I know their gauges are different than most, too. My F# is .164, and other companies have .175-.180 as a standard F#. If I'm not mistaken, Circle K would be even thicker. I'll have to drop them a line. I might get a new set soon for the bass, provided I don't set it back up for standard tuning.

This wasn't even my thread, but thanks for reminding me of Just Strings/Circle K Strings!


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 6, 2010)

kirk hammet said in an interview that his tech replaces his strings everyday


----------



## Universe74 (Mar 6, 2010)

How long till your bridge gets pitted?


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 6, 2010)

every day or show.... even every week.... seems like a waste of strings... 
I dont see a set of strings going noticeably dead in such short periods of time..... I know new strings have a "twangy" sound.. which i cant wait for them to get a little broken in.... 
I know this is personal preference.. but seems like putting tires or your car then changing them a month later or less... 
Someone i know said their strings go dead every week... and they change them sometimes every 2 days...
I seriously felt as if this was unheard of and outright wastefull. 
Or am i just crazy and people who do this have superior ears? lol


----------



## Customisbetter (Mar 6, 2010)

i think its all relative. i have had strings go rubberband dead in less than 10 hours. I was PISSED. 
however usually i play a set of strings everyday for 2 hours or so, heavy sweat, for at least two weeks.

i have noticed that different brands tend to wear differently as well.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 6, 2010)

Different brands and quality may be the issue...  ... I have notice people be really hard on their strings... Im an agressive player but damn...


----------



## Arminius (Mar 6, 2010)

groph said:


> Just think, if you tour a lot, you're playing your guitar more. The live environment makes you more prone to sweating, which in turn wears your strings down faster, meaning they'll start sounding dead faster.


 
This. I can usually keep a set of strings for months, even with rigorous practice. Two live shows in one day though absolutely destroyed a set of strings.


----------



## corellia_guitar (Mar 6, 2010)

Universe74 said:


> How long till your bridge gets pitted?



hahahahah


----------



## MTech (Mar 7, 2010)

It really depends on band as most have nailed this. I can say from working with several bands that some guys change them every single show (Guitar AND Bass) and others seem to go 3-4 shows that seems to be pretty standard. Some bassists will go longer and most of them are using stainless but still....



groph said:


> "Big" bands just have their techs change strings before every show I'm sure.


Not sure what you call big but the size of the band doesn't even really matter it's all preference. I don't know what all you listen to but I'll give a couple examples I know that'll give you an idea of what bands are doing. For instance Job For A Cowboy & New Found Glory are two DRASTICALLY different bands, neither is "Big" in terms of doing headlining arena tours like say Megadeth/Metallica etc but both change all their bass and guitar every show and NFG has around a dozen guitars/basses total. Other bands that come to mind are Exodus and Chimaira, both of whom say if they play more then one show on their strings they will break a string... in fact Exodus wasn't making through an entire show without breaking a string with certain brands.  
On the other end of the spectrum you've got guys like Chris Storey who used 2 packs of strings to get him through the entire last tour he did with All Shall Perish.



josh pelican said:


> I am thinking I might actually start ordering strings online because most of the stores around here don't carry a big supply of strings and it annoys me. I don't get to change my strings very often because of this.



Big City Strings has great prices and seeing as LaBella are handwound you can order whatever gauge you want through Leo over there. Plus for guitarists as stated in the LaBella thread March has a Buy One Get One deal going on the HRS Guitar Strings.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 7, 2010)

From 5 years of touring experience, depending on the region I'm in (you sweat more in hot/humid places), I change strings about once a week. I tend to get quite a bit of sweat run of down my arm onto the bridge (lights are hot as hell, and headbanging constantly doesn't help keep the sweating to a minimum). I wipe down my guitars after ever show, but after about a week my strings start to get gross near the bridge. This will differ from player to player too, people that do smoke or do drugs tend to have a bit more corrosive sweat than somebody who doesn't do anything like that, because of the toxins that are leaving the body. My old guitarist, who was a heavy smoker, would have the most disgusting strings ever after about a weeks time. Other factors come into play too, such as how hard you're playing and what not, but I'd say as far as touring goes, sweat is your strings biggest enemy.


----------



## jsousa (Mar 7, 2010)

MTech said:


> Chris Storey who used 2 packs of strings to get him through the entire last tour he did with All Shall Perish.



dont see why thats not completely not possible. its all about how you play and how u treat your instrument. just because your playing live doesnt automatically mean your strings will become dead sooner....imo


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Mar 7, 2010)

Sometimes we tour with a tech, sometimes we don't, just depends on the tour and the need for the extra hand, but regardless I change mine every 2-3 days on tour and I (or our tech) extensively wipes down my guitars and strings after the set. I love the attack of new strings, I never understood how people can go weeks without changing strings.


----------



## Harry (Mar 7, 2010)

jsousa said:


> dont see why thats not completely not possible. its all about how you play and how u treat your instrument. just because your playing live doesnt automatically mean your strings will become dead sooner....imo



Maybe it doesn't automatically make it so, but do bear in mind how much more you are likely to sweat and how much you would sweat during a live show than you are when just practicing at home or whatever and of course that sweat eats into the strings


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Mar 7, 2010)

When there's a tech every gig on the main and the backup, every once in a while on the backup. If it got played during the set then it gets new strings... All depending on the amount of packs left till the end of the tour.

When I don't have a tech, I'll generally restring before a gig, the day before or so, and do the run of gigs, and change every 3 or so shows.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Mar 7, 2010)

Touring bands with no money don't change a damn thing, unless a string breaks LOL


----------



## xiphoscesar (Mar 7, 2010)

MTech said:


> On the other end of the spectrum you've got guys like Chris Storey who used 2 packs of strings to get him through the entire last tour he did with All Shall Perish..



DAMN!!!
i heard he would practice atleast 4 hours a day when on tour and + the shows he had to play.
thats crazy


----------



## THM Bryce (Mar 7, 2010)

I usually change mine out once a month or so right about when my strings start to sound dead.


----------



## MTech (Mar 7, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> DAMN!!!
> i heard he would practice atleast 4 hours a day when on tour and + the shows he had to play.
> thats crazy



No, he usually does a lot, but he got next to no practice on that tour, and that's one of the reasons he wasn't very happy since it was effecting his playing during the shows as he wasn't as tight as he usually is. I know I gave him 3 sample packs and we put the Labellas on in Baltimore which he used through the end of the tour which had 13 shows left and he didn't need more strings till Feb (tour ended in Dec) Also he's using very light strings 8-38 with a 56 for the Low string.


----------



## Lozek (Mar 8, 2010)

Every other show dependant on the stage time of the guitar, every third show for guitars that aren't taking a full set of use. And extensive cleaning between shows.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Mar 8, 2010)

Normally When i can be bothered. I only changed my strings once on the last tour i did and that was a just shy of a month lol. 

I hate locking trem systems.


----------



## Sacha (Mar 8, 2010)

Every 1-2 shows, but my hands seem to excrete a lot of mung


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Mar 8, 2010)

I usually change mine every 3-4 shows.


----------



## techdeth (Mar 9, 2010)

I heard paul waggoner say in an interview something like "I get lazy sometimes and won't change my strings for a whole week." haha


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 9, 2010)

Usually I change them every two, three gigs tops, providing the axes have indeed been used (i.e. backup guitars require less string changes).


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 9, 2010)

used to be every 2 shows, now i use cleartones and they get through about 6-8 before they're rubbish/break. I also wipe down strings with fast fret every time i play and the guitar itself with a cloth. I sweat alot too.


----------



## bulb (Mar 9, 2010)

i normally like to change every 4-5 shows, but i have been really lazy as of late, and have just been waiting for strings to break on me haha, especially since im only one of three guitarists so if i need to drop out for a section to switch guitars its not the end of the world. i do always have a backup ready, if i didnt i would definitely go back to every 4 days or so!


----------

